# New CNC Plans and Designs DVD!



## Dorisz11 (Aug 31, 2010)

Found this on ebay!

CNC router table machine kit plans milling plasma DVD

Build a CNC machine and manufacture any custom part your heart desires, check this out!

CNC router applications include-
Sign making - wood, plastic, foam, vinyl, and electronic LED signs.
CNC wood projects - pictures, carving, engraving, parts.
Cool projects - science projects, school projects, DIY projects, and club projects.
Multi functional - 3D digitizer, dispensing, gluing, automated testing, and additive prototyping.
PCB milling, PCB engraving or PCB routing of circuit boards. PCB drilling and PCB testing.
CNC robot and robotics projects.
Arts and crafts, cut vinyl, paper, wood, plastic, 3D carving and engraving.
Invent - build prototypes for inventing and experimenting.

http://vimeo.com/14572445


Enjoy!


----------



## B Edwards (Sep 7, 2010)

vemeo indicated that the page couln't be found?


----------



## Dorisz11 (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry will post new video in a bit!


----------



## Dorisz11 (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is the new video!

YouTube - How to build a CNC router machine kit plans DVD

Enjoy!


----------



## iplay1515 (Feb 19, 2011)

No video on YouTube either.


----------

